# Who sells 1/28 Revell Spad XIII decals?



## Lamarth (Sep 27, 2008)

I got a unbuilt 1/28 Revell Spad XIII kit off of Ebay the other day, complete parts but it was missing it's instruction sheet and decals. The instruction sheet I can just go off a PDF copy I found online, but I was wondering if anyone knows who repros the decals? This is the older Frank Luke's issue of the kit, dated 1969.

Thanks!
David


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oddly enough, they just reissued the kit! You might be able to get replacements from the factory.


----------



## Lamarth (Sep 27, 2008)

John P said:


> Oddly enough, they just reissued the kit! You might be able to get replacements from the factory.


Dangit..... well I knew they were reissuing the kit but I was having a hard time finding one that I wound up getting the Ebay kit. But it didn't even occur to me that Revell might also have the decals available for mail order :/ I'll get in touch with them about that- thanks!!!

David


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are aftermarket decals too. Just google 1/28 Spad decals. There are/were some on eBay the other day too.


----------



## Lamarth (Sep 27, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> There are aftermarket decals too. Just google 1/28 Spad decals. There are/were some on eBay the other day too.


I did- the ones I found were from France, and they'd run me around $30.... 

Also, I did submit a order to Revell..... haven't heard back from them. The website said it could take ~8 weeks for a reply.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Back this last winter Revell reissued an old submarine kit under the Renwal logo and I had thought I had lost a piece and before I found where it had fallen under my bed I had sent them an email and they responded within a couple of days telling me the had received my email and it would take 4-6 weeks for the part to arrive.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Lamarth said:


> I did- the ones I found were from France, and they'd run me around $30....
> 
> Also, I did submit a order to Revell..... haven't heard back from them. The website said it could take ~8 weeks for a reply.


 Revell has an online parts requestor form. You receive an immediate reply to a submitted request. Then, when the part is shipped they give you a heads up.

From what I gather just emailing them may/may not work as its sort of out of the loop since they have the automated requester form to handle such issues.


----------



## Lamarth (Sep 27, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Revell has an online parts requestor form. You receive an immediate reply to a submitted request. Then, when the part is shipped they give you a heads up.
> 
> From what I gather just emailing them may/may not work as its sort of out of the loop since they have the automated requester form to handle such issues.


That's what I used- their requester form, not email. I did get a automated confirmation email a short time after submitting the form, but I've yet to get a email stating the part was shipped....


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Right... that usually takes 10 days to 3 weeks.


----------



## Lamarth (Sep 27, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Right... that usually takes 10 days to 3 weeks.


Good  It's already been about a week and a half, so I should hear from them sometime this week if I'm lucky.....


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Usually they have been pretty quick. I have probably used their service 4 times in 5 years. The last time (this year) they had a note on their web site saying they were experiencing delays and the order did take a bit more time. B ut, in every instance, I got the parts I needed. I just sat it out and waited.


----------

